# Escampandissa & Takla & Kiev



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay all. I have a pigeon pen pal in Portugal. He sent me to his website and to information on the Escampandissa. It's definitely worth a look and something, which so far as I know, is unknown in N. America. (There is some info on them in Levi's Encyclopedia of Pigeon Breeds and a few other books, but so far as I know there are none in N. America.)

There is also info on other breeds, including the Takla, and Kiev Tumblers

http://myworld.com.sapo.pt/index.html

http://myworld.com.sapo.pt/escampar_page.html

http://myworld.com.sapo.pt/kiev_page.html



Frank Mosca


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great info and links, Frank! Actually, I think our member, George Simon, has posted about this breed before (Escampandissa) .. Could be wrong .. Hopefully George will be back on-line sometime soon.

Terry


----------



## Rosy (Sep 28, 2008)

frank, they are here in San Diego.


----------

